# Auto AK47 + Lowryder2 400w HPS



## Reiss (May 3, 2009)

Hi all,
After redesigning my grow room, got my hands on some auto AK47 seeds + 1 Fem Lowryder2 from a previous grow.

Soil: Biobizz Light mix
Lights: first 2 weeks - 200w CFL envirolite, after 2 weeks - 400w HPS. on 20 / 4 start to finish.
Nutes: All biobizz organics.

For the extract, I built a wooden box, lined it with thick rubber (to keep it quiet) and also added a fan controller.

Grow room pic - 












day 3 - 






day 4 (getting a bit of natural sunlight)






day 8 -






day 12 - 






day14 - 






day 16 (first day under 400w hps) - 






day 16 # 2 - 






So far so good, they are looking nice and healthy. The Auto AK47 are growing a lot bigger than the LR2 which is what I had hoped for.

Will keep this diary updated until the very end. 

Feel free to post comments.


----------



## Iron Lungz23 (May 3, 2009)

Nice setup bro! Subscribed!!


----------



## spliffbazz (May 3, 2009)

grand setup man and can the light be got closer to the plants cuz of the cooltube ?

spliffbazz


----------



## Reiss (May 3, 2009)

the temps are are around 28-30C at the mo, I don't have a proper intake, it's just sucking air out of the room and blowing out at the top of the cupboard. They should be showing sex in about a week and I'll repot into 8ltr pots which will bring them much closer to the light.
Thanks for the comments


----------



## Reiss (May 5, 2009)

Hi all,
Now on day 20 of the grow.
All 3 plants have started to flower! I'm very happy to discover that my 2 non-fem AK47 plants have both turned out to be female!! bonus 

before the re-pot: (Lowryder 2 is on the left)






Re-potted into 8ltr containers and gave them a good feed plus a couple of teaspoons of organic blackstrap molasses (LR2 on the right):







Close up of 1 of the flowers:


----------



## Reiss (May 7, 2009)

Day 22. Starting to smell. Growing nicely


----------



## Reiss (May 9, 2009)

24 days old. These girls are going nuts! never seen such bushy autoflowering plants! The side branches are almost overtaking the main cola. God bless my new 400w HPS 

The 2 AK47's are at the back, Lowryder2 at the front.


----------



## Reiss (May 12, 2009)

Another update. Didn't intend to be posting so often but these girls are growing at an incredible rate compared to my previous grows. 

27 days old -


----------



## Reiss (May 14, 2009)

day 29. Damn extract fan has broken, had to raise the light until a new one arrives. Starting to bud nicely


----------



## Reiss (May 15, 2009)

main colas of both AK's













feel free to comment


----------



## wrecka (May 16, 2009)

lookn real nice man! i just placed an order on these seeds, did you cut the main cola earlier?


----------



## DankyDoodle (May 16, 2009)

looking good man. I think I am going to do some auto variety next grow. I am surely watching to see how this one goes. They are certainly looking good.


----------



## Reiss (May 16, 2009)

wrecka said:


> lookn real nice man! i just placed an order on these seeds, did you cut the main cola earlier?


Nothing has been cut except for a few large fan leaves at the bottom.
They usually grow to a maximum height of around 2ft so need for chopping, fiming or LST'ing


----------



## Reiss (May 16, 2009)

Day 31:

The new fan has arrived, too big for my home made silencer box but damn does it shift air.
Have it hooked up to a fan controller and on its lowest setting the room stays at 24C with the doors closed!

Fitted a cheapo carbon filter to the end of the cooltube and also on the ducting exit grill, my whole flat was starting to smell!


----------



## Reiss (May 19, 2009)

Day 34:
Buds galore


----------



## wannabee (May 19, 2009)

hey, looking Great!!!! i'm impressed. just wondering about your "cheapo carbon filter" hopefully i'll need one soon.


----------



## Reiss (May 20, 2009)

The cheapo carbon filter was a sheet that you can buy and cut to size. Absolutely useless! 
Have been looking at the DIY active carbon filters on here. I think I'll have to try and build one as the smell is pretty strong.


----------



## Reiss (May 27, 2009)

Day 42, buds are filling out nicely. Not too frosty yet though, hope they hurry up!


----------



## HughC (May 28, 2009)

Hey man, would you be able to compare and contrast the likely yield from the auto ak's and lowryder #2? I've read the ak's can yield a bit more.

Cheers


----------



## Reiss (May 28, 2009)

HughC said:


> Hey man, would you be able to compare and contrast the likely yield from the auto ak's and lowryder #2? I've read the ak's can yield a bit more.
> 
> Cheers


The AK47's are easily 3-4 times bushier and twice as tall as the lowryder2.

I've grown a few LR2's before but these AK's are a LOT bigger.

Will be posting a few new pics soon, will include a size comparison, though this LR2 is a bit sick and not as big as the last few I've grown.


----------



## 420bud (May 30, 2009)

those autos look fun to grow. i just ordered the a few lowryder #2 seeds so i should start soon. btw in your next round of pics, can you put like a coke bottle or some object infront of the LR#2? i want to get an idea of how big mine will get. thanks pal


----------



## Reiss (May 30, 2009)

day45. 2-3 weeks left to go 

Buds are generating a lot of trichs, fairly pungent smell.
Poor little lowryder has been sick throughout (she's at the front with a 75cl bottle) The lowryder2 is sitting on a box- 6" higher than the Ak's to bring her closer to the light.

AK47 budshot


----------



## jrk152 (May 31, 2009)

Grow's looking good Reiss! I guess the HPS is really gonna pay off now looking at the bushiness of those autos. I'm particularly interested in how this one will turn out with yields and how long before harvesting cos i'm planning a grow myself with some auto ak47s.. won't be as lucky as you tho as mine's a budget grow so I'll be goin with cfls all the way..


----------



## 420Brazilian (May 31, 2009)

Lookin awsome there bro, I am growin Lowryder 2 x AK47 too along with Lowlife Blueberry. The auto are fun to grow, this is my first time growing autos. Stop by my journal and check out my gurls.
Happy Growin
Subscribed


----------



## Reiss (Jun 5, 2009)

Day 51. The buds are fattening up nicely except for the lowryder2 (pictured at the front). She's been a little sick throughout the grow, the buds are thin but caked in trichs.


----------



## 420Brazilian (Jun 5, 2009)

They are lookin awsome, cant wait until I see my girls with fat nugs. How do they smell ??


----------



## Reiss (Jun 6, 2009)

420Brazilian said:


> They are lookin awsome, cant wait until I see my girls with fat nugs. How do they smell ??


Thanks for the comments.

The room has a lovely musky skunk smell with a hint of sweetness (probably due to the mollasses i've been giving them)

But if i get up close and have a good wiff they smell more like piss! (no I haven't pee'd in them!)

The lighting doesn't really do the trich coverage any justice, but here's a couple of bud shots I just took -

Auto AK47:






The Skinny but VERY sticky Lowryder2:


----------



## Reiss (Jun 6, 2009)

Just seeing if I can add a supersized close up of the lowryder2 - 

here goes... oooh yes! i think you guys may need to scroll a little for this one


----------



## 420Brazilian (Jun 6, 2009)

Reiss said:


> Just seeing if I can add a supersized close up of the lowryder2 -
> 
> here goes... oooh yes! i think you guys may need to scroll a little for this one


Lookin really nice there Reiss.


----------



## fininho (Jun 8, 2009)

beautiful pic man, keep up the good work...
hey 420Brazilian, are you brazilian?? cause i am!!


----------



## THE RIPPER (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome I was debating whether my next grow was going to be auto ak-47 ,now theres no doubt those plants are lovely.Great job man, have you checked the trichs yet to see how far along they are?


----------



## Reiss (Jun 9, 2009)

THE RIPPER said:


> Awesome I was debating whether my next grow was going to be auto ak-47 ,now theres no doubt those plants are lovely.Great job man, have you checked the trichs yet to see how far along they are?


If you're going to grow auto, these AK's kick arse, I love them! much bigger than the lowryder2.

My 3 are all going to be harvested at slightly different times looking at the trichs. the lowryder2 is almost ready, nearly all cloudy trichs.
1 AK is not far behind with mostly cloudy trichs and the last one still has 2-3 weeks to go with mostly clear trichs.

Here's an updated photo -
Day 55.


----------



## THE RIPPER (Jun 9, 2009)

awesome your babies look amazing one question though does it smell really dank the original ak-47?


----------



## 420Brazilian (Jun 9, 2009)

fininho said:


> beautiful pic man, keep up the good work...
> hey 420Brazilian, are you brazilian?? cause i am!!


Fininho, haha
Yeah bro, sou Brazileiro sim. De onde vc eh ??


----------



## 420Brazilian (Jun 9, 2009)

Reiss said:


> If you're going to grow auto, these AK's kick arse, I love them! much bigger than the lowryder2.
> 
> My 3 are all going to be harvested at slightly different times looking at the trichs. the lowryder2 is almost ready, nearly all cloudy trichs.
> 1 AK is not far behind with mostly cloudy trichs and the last one still has 2-3 weeks to go with mostly clear trichs.
> ...


Man they look awesome my friend. They look huge, how much you think you gonna get of each ???


----------



## Reiss (Jun 10, 2009)

THE RIPPER said:


> awesome your babies look amazing one question though does it smell really dank the original ak-47?


Ya know, I have no idea what dank means! lol, but if you're asking if they have a strong smell, then yes, very much so. My whole flat stinks which I'm getting worried about (neighbours and all that)



420Brazilian said:


> Man they look awesome my friend. They look huge, how much you think you gonna get of each ???


They are the fattest buds I've ever grown! and they feel tight. I'm pretty shit at guessing weight, but I'd say maybe a couple of OZ per plant (for the AK's) The skinny LR2 maybe 20g.
Now your auto's are going to be awsome with that light you have 

I've had to tie string around one of the AK's as the buds are weighing the branches down!


----------



## 420Brazilian (Jun 10, 2009)

Reiss said:


> Ya know, I have no idea what dank means! lol, but if you're asking if they have a strong smell, then yes, very much so. My whole flat stinks which I'm getting worried about (neighbours and all that)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I can't wait until I have to do the same. My girls are starting to form the buds now, I mean hairs are poppin out like crazy. Got home today and boy the house smelled good, I need a carbon filter ASAP.


----------



## THE RIPPER (Jun 13, 2009)

You should be getting really close to harvest . Any new pics?


----------



## Reiss (Jun 14, 2009)

Day 60:
A day of bad news 
Some of my girlfriends family are coming to stay in 10 days which means I have to get the plants out of the flat (they are very anti drugs)
Going to have to chop them next week, ready or not, there is no where I can put them to finish them off, hopefully, they should be done. The trichs are 95% cloudy. But I would rather have a little more time just in case.

A couple of the smaller buds on one of the AK's have what looks like a seed at the top, really not sure as I've never seen one before, what do you think (circled in red) -







Here's a shot of the main cola on an AK, she looks very sticky - 







And a shot of the other AK's main cola - 







If you want to see the whole album Click here

The plan is, next Sunday is lights off for 48hrs, Harvest on Tuesday and move them to a friends house for a few days of drying until the inlaws leave. 

Have started to flush them with water and mollasses only. As it has been a purely organic grow, 10 days flushing should be sufficient.


----------



## jrk152 (Jun 14, 2009)

Those look awesome, great grow Reiss. I'm starting a 400w hps grow soon, definitely leaning towards these auto ak47s now that I've seen these prolific grows. Which seedbank did you get yours from?


----------



## Reiss (Jun 14, 2009)

jrk152 said:


> Those look awesome, great grow Reiss. I'm starting a 400w hps grow soon, definitely leaning towards these auto ak47s now that I've seen these prolific grows. Which seedbank did you get yours from?


Got them from here

Really good service in the UK.

I would recommend Auto AK's highly, should have a smoke report (popcorn buds only) in about 2 weeks.

The rest of the plant will be hung up for about 5-7 days then put in a paper bag for a few more days, then sealed in masonary jars for curing.


----------



## 420Brazilian (Jun 14, 2009)

Ur girls looks awesome bro!!
Yeah man that family situation of urs kinda sucks. I had that problem before when my ex-girl's mom stayed at our house for a week, and she's like realy anti drugs too. I had to clean the extra bedroom where all my stuff was, where she was goin to be stayin, moved my plants to the attic, they where on their 5th week on 12/12. I had to build a big box in the attic to run vetilation to keep the box cool, it was summer back then. It was a pain in the ass.


----------



## Reiss (Jun 14, 2009)

420Brazilian said:


> Ur girls looks awesome bro!!
> Yeah man that family situation of urs kinda sucks. I had that problem before when my ex-girl's mom stayed at our house for a week, and she's like realy anti drugs too. I had to clean the extra bedroom where all my stuff was, where she was goin to be stayin, moved my plants to the attic, they where on their 5th week on 12/12. I had to build a big box in the attic to run vetilation to keep the box cool, it was summer back then. It was a pain in the ass.


Thanks for the good comments. Yeh, girlfriends family can be a real pain! I used to live in Florida too (Ft Lauderdale, Miami) not the easiest place to keep things cool.

My parents came down a couple of weeks ago, quite happy to show them my plants, my dad was really impressed! Think he used to smoke many years back, ended up getting stoned with him! Really weird, the guy's 60, never seen him giggle so much


----------



## THE RIPPER (Jun 14, 2009)

Reiss said:


> Thanks for the good comments. Yeh, girlfriends family can be a real pain! I used to live in Florida too (Ft Lauderdale, Miami) not the easiest place to keep things cool.
> 
> My parents came down a couple of weeks ago, quite happy to show them my plants, my dad was really impressed! Think he used to smoke many years back, ended up getting stoned with him! Really weird, the guy's 60, never seen him giggle so much


Thats awesome smoking with your parents is pretty cool. I remember smoking with my Mom she couldnt stop laughing then she got lightheaded and was afraid to stand up.shes a leftover hippie chick.


----------



## Reiss (Jun 18, 2009)

Day 64:
Well, these are the last photos before I'm forced to chop them down in 3 days (at least a week early looking at the trichs )

Had a squeeze of some of the buds - really tight and sticky 

Taken with the lights off (the little Lowryder2 is back,left) -

























what do you think?

will post harvest pics in a few days.


----------



## radric davis (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice work bro. I'm growin sum auto ak's myself. Their still only seedlings though. I look forward to the smoke report.


----------



## wannabee (Jun 21, 2009)

Unlike you, I didn't have any luck with the lr2s, but I was trying a new hydro system. I'm using soil now which seems more my speed. You've really convinced me to try that strain for my next purchase.

Great thread! Its hard to see that beautiful bud when all I have is leaves, lol.


----------



## Reiss (Jun 23, 2009)

Day 68: Early harvest day (would have liked another week) 
99% of the trichs are cloudy, spotted a few amber, but not too many. 
Scales aren't working, so it's guessing time!
Buds are VERY tight and the smell is extremely potent. They have been taken to a friends shed for hang drying for the week while we have visitors.

All the girls together (Lowryder2 at the front, 2 AK47's at the back







Lowryder2 harvest (she was a little sick throughout the grow, fairly thin buds but VERY sticky - 







AK47 #1 harvest - 







AK47 #2 harvest - 







All together - 








Will weigh them at my friends house next Saturday once they've dried a little.

What do you think?


----------



## Reiss (Jun 23, 2009)

Close up of my fav plant -


----------



## Peter421 (Jun 23, 2009)

Did you have co2 for this grow?


----------



## Reiss (Jun 23, 2009)

Peter421 said:


> Did you have co2 for this grow?


No CO2, just the 400W HPS and Biobizz organic nutes / soil + molasses


----------



## Reiss (Jun 23, 2009)

Crappy mobile shot of 3/4 of the harvest hanging to dry


----------



## Peter421 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm curious about how you used your molasses.. Did you put it in your soil? Or did you do frequent waterings with nutrients? Very nice buds btw. I'm thinking about a lowryder grow when I get another spot ready.


----------



## Reiss (Jun 24, 2009)

Peter421 said:


> I'm curious about how you used your molasses.. Did you put it in your soil? Or did you do frequent waterings with nutrients? Very nice buds btw. I'm thinking about a lowryder grow when I get another spot ready.


I used the molasses once a week. Take a small container, put some hot water in to help dilute the molasses. I add 1 teaspoon / litre. Give it a good mix and add to your water.

If given a choice between LR2 & AK47, I would choose AK47 every time now, same grow time but MUCH bigger yields. mind you, this will be my first time smoking AK47 so will give you a better comparison in a couple of weeks.


----------



## scuba0504 (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats on the nice harvest. Those are some tasty lookin nugs, i cant wait to give that autoflowering strain a shot.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome grow man, +rep.


----------



## wannabee (Jun 24, 2009)

Fat juicy buds you got there. Well done.


----------



## Peter421 (Jun 27, 2009)

Did you use blackstrap? I was thinking about for my next grow instead of using all these name brand nutrients I use a molasses/guano tea. I've ordered some AF Diesel Ryder. Should be in next week. I'm planning to harvest seeds from them.


----------



## Reiss (Jun 28, 2009)

Peter421 said:


> Did you use blackstrap? I was thinking about for my next grow instead of using all these name brand nutrients I use a molasses/guano tea. I've ordered some AF Diesel Ryder. Should be in next week. I'm planning to harvest seeds from them.


Yes, Organic pure blackstrap molasses, plus my other Biobizz nutes


----------



## Reiss (Jun 29, 2009)

They have been drying in a warm shed for almost a week now. Finally got a chance to weigh the harvest.....

Total dry weight (including stems) - 304 grams

Smoke report on the 'popcorn' AK47 buds: 
Very smooth / sweet flavour with that all familiar skunky smell.
The high is a surprisingly long lasting kinda spacey type head high (probably due to the early harvest), with a mild sedative type body effect.

When I try the more potent bigger buds, will post a report on them too + a Lowryder2 report.

Happy toking all, and thanks for checking out my Journal. It's been a lot of fun growing these auto's and for the space starved grower, highly recommended.


----------



## Agito (Jun 30, 2009)

Awsome grow mate i want the ak's as well. also the diesel ryder looks tempting


----------



## Peter421 (Jun 30, 2009)

Great grow. Hope to see your next! Thanks for the info.


----------



## guitarjon (Jun 30, 2009)

Very impressive man with even no c02 setup. How did the ak yields compare to the lr2 yields? Im growing the lr2 right now under 1000 watt and their doing very well and im gonna be doing the ak-47 after and was just wondering Also you didn't use any nutrients at all?


----------



## Redheadmongoose (Jun 30, 2009)

Great job! Those auto-flowering strains looks amazing!


----------



## Reiss (Jul 1, 2009)

guitarjon said:


> Very impressive man with even no c02 setup. How did the ak yields compare to the lr2 yields? Im growing the lr2 right now under 1000 watt and their doing very well and im gonna be doing the ak-47 after and was just wondering Also you didn't use any nutrients at all?


I used plenty of nutrients! Biobizz Veg & bloom + topmax.

I weighed the whole harvest at my freinds house, didn't have time to weigh them seperately, so not sure of the individual weights, take a look at the harvest pic, after drying it all weighed 304grams.

AK47 easily 4x the LR2

thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## guitarjon (Jul 1, 2009)

Reiss said:


> I used plenty of nutrients! Biobizz Veg & bloom + topmax.
> 
> I weighed the whole harvest at my freinds house, didn't have time to weigh them seperately, so not sure of the individual weights, take a look at the harvest pic, after drying it all weighed 304grams.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks.


----------



## HughC (Jul 1, 2009)

Outstanding work man. I've four female auto aks on the way in about a month's time. Hopefully they come close to the quality of yours.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 1, 2009)

awesome grow brotha! which ak's are these, the joint doc's easy ryder(lr2xak) or grassomatic, or lowlife auto ak?? and check my new journal out: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/209151-400w-auto-grow.html#post2682619
got some autos goin...take care...


gkn


----------



## Reiss (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys.

GrowKindNugs, these were Lowlife Auto AK's from Dr Chronics. You have a cool looking setup there, I hope you're as happy as I am with my grow


----------



## Reiss (Jul 2, 2009)

One last pic -


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

hell ya dude, thanks....i'm gonna have to grab some of those ak's as well...they turned out awesome!


gkn


----------



## lvfrmtp08 (Jul 15, 2009)

great grow man do you think you could post a feeding schedule and which nutes u used would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Reiss (Jul 17, 2009)

lvfrmtp08 said:


> great grow man do you think you could post a feeding schedule and which nutes u used would be very much appreciated.


Sure, all my nutes & soil are organic and made by Biobizz you can get them from anywhere here in the UK (ebay included)

The seeds were germinated in a humidity dome and planted straight into root riot cubes

For the first 2 weeks after germination they were planted in Biobizz light mix soil (no nutes)
After this they were repotted into Biobizz all mix soil (with nutes)

The nutes bottles state 5-10ml / litre every watering, I feed them every other watering (you can't really overdo organic nutes)

Through out the grow they were fed a mix of Biobizz veg & bloom, I also gave them molassess once a week (1 teaspoon / lire of water) 

When they started to bud, I added Biobizz Topmax into their mix.

The last 10 days they were just fed with molassess, 3 days before the chop I gave them a good flushing with clean water.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kev.au (Jul 17, 2009)

Excellent reading, and great looking plants from start to finish, job well done.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 25, 2009)

Damn man ... you got 10 oz off of 3 plants the grew only 2 months. Thats hella good man. What are you doing for your next grow?


----------



## hitch420 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice grow man, very impressed. I have also invested in some Ak-47 lowryders, and some low ryder2s. Which are all growing 12/12 from seed to fit in with the flowering of my Chiesels. I Wont be seeing as many buds off my Ak47 as you


----------



## Reiss (Jul 26, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Damn man ... you got 10 oz off of 3 plants the grew only 2 months. Thats hella good man. What are you doing for your next grow?


The 10oz did include stems, as I don't have scales I'm not sure of the final trimmed weight.

Next grow is going to be a white widow clone from my friends outdoor grow, can't wait to try some WW



hitch420 said:


> Nice grow man, very impressed. I have also invested in some Ak-47 lowryders, and some low ryder2s. Which are all growing 12/12 from seed to fit in with the flowering of my Chiesels. I Wont be seeing as many buds off my Ak47 as you


12/12 for auto flowers will really deminish your overall yield, if you can, I would wait until your other plants are finished and then put your autoflowers under 20/4 start to finish. 

good luck and thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 26, 2009)

cool grow log


----------



## Yamato (Jul 26, 2009)

Yamato said:


> cool grow log



you got PM

were these lowryder x ak47?


----------



## Reiss (Jul 27, 2009)

Yamato said:


> you got PM
> 
> were these lowryder x ak47?


replied.

The seeds were bought from here - lowlife lowryder x ak47


----------



## 001 (Jul 27, 2009)

apparently auto's should be placed in their final potting size from seed apparently....

nice set up bro


----------



## newb19547 (Jul 27, 2009)

awesome man


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 27, 2009)

Reiss said:


> One last pic -


 Dude those are beautiful...man you should check out my afgans i just harvested.Props man and rep


----------



## Reiss (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Purp.

You know the link in your sig is fucked up - Multi Strain BP grow



001 said:


> apparently auto's should be placed in their final potting size from seed apparently....
> 
> nice set up bro


That is correct, if i have fem autos, they go straight into their 8ltr pots, with unknown I tend to wait until they flower first, as you can see by the grow, it didn't deminish my overall yield!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 28, 2009)

Reiss said:


> Thanks Purp.
> 
> You know the link in your sig is fucked up - Multi Strain BP grow
> 
> ...


heres the link to the afgans i just harvested
Afghan Kush-Bubbleponics.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 30, 2009)

Man, you and KolorBlind have made me a total autoflowering convert. I've got the Lowlife seeds bookmarked and will be ordering some tomorrow. +rep for the _*great*_ thread! BTW, I'll be using my NFT hydro system for my grow along with LED panels til I see white hairs. Heck, I may even experiment and put a partition between the 400w HPS and the LED's to see how well the LED's do in flowering. Or, since they are so tiny, I will probably set them outside on the back deck during the daytime and bring them in at night for the remainder of the 20 hrs of light. That's just an absolutely killer amount of weed from these little plants and 70 days!! Man that's crazy good.


----------



## Reiss (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks potpimp,
The smoke is great too. I would love to see your grow, especially with a 400w HPS vs LED, that would be very interesting. From what I've seen, nothing quite beats HPS as yet.
Post a link to your journal when you get it going.
Peace


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 30, 2009)

I just started to germinate my lowrider seeds and ill provide a link for it at the bottom of my signature. Looks good man.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 31, 2009)

The Lowlife beans are out of stock so I'm ordering some other ones - still auto and still amazingly good quality. In fact, the male of this strain was the only known male seed to germinate of Matanuska Thunder Fuck in existence. It was crossed with Mexican ruderalis, inbred, crossbred, inbred some more, sent to West Virginia then to Arkansas (JK) and whatever magic they do to make these babies come out like they do.


----------



## Carolina Green Bud (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been reading up on a lot of Auto Flowering threads. You have by far, far, far, the best yield.

Just one quick question, I know you had the LR 2 that you didn't get as good a yield from, but were the two big plants AK-47's or AK-47 x Lowryders?

And the AK 47 seeds you got, they were regular seeds and you just got luck with two females? I don't think I have seen those seeds available feminized.


----------



## Reiss (Aug 5, 2009)

Carolina Green Bud said:


> I've been reading up on a lot of Auto Flowering threads. You have by far, far, far, the best yield.
> 
> Just one quick question, I know you had the LR 2 that you didn't get as good a yield from, but were the two big plants AK-47's or AK-47 x Lowryders?
> 
> And the AK 47 seeds you got, they were regular seeds and you just got luck with two females? I don't think I have seen those seeds available feminized.


Welcome to RIU. The 2 AK's were AK47 x Lowryder NON feminised, just lucky to get 2 females


----------



## Yamato (Aug 5, 2009)

Reiss said:


> Welcome to RIU. The 2 AK's were AK47 x Lowryder NON feminised, just lucky to get 2 females



oh did you get the party pack?

i would rather have a male and female for the AK47 x Lowryder and let them do their thing and have seeds


----------



## Reiss (Aug 5, 2009)

Yamato said:


> oh did you get the party pack?
> 
> i would rather have a male and female for the AK47 x Lowryder and let them do their thing and have seeds


No, got 10 x Auto AK47's from Dr Chronic. Could have some males in there and I do intend to breed at some point.


----------



## jbuds23 (Aug 5, 2009)

those look great! I just got 20 pack of lowryder 2 hybrids, just waiting for my 400 watt hps to come. After the seeds germinate & u plant them, u put them on your window sill. Could i put them under a mh conversion bulb, or wil that kill em.


----------



## Reiss (Aug 5, 2009)

jbuds23 said:


> those look great! I just got 20 pack of lowryder 2 hybrids, just waiting for my 400 watt hps to come. After the seeds germinate & u plant them, u put them on your window sill. Could i put them under a mh conversion bulb, or wil that kill em.


I put them in the window sill only when it got sunny (I live in London, so not too often!) 
But most of the first 2 weeks they were under a 200W CFL Envirolite then switched to the 400W HPS.

Starting them under a 400W MH conversion won't kill them at all, just keep it further away than usual, that's a lot of light for a seedling.

As they flower after a couple of weeks anyway you won't be using the MH for long.

Good luck


----------



## Yamato (Aug 5, 2009)

Reiss said:


> No, got 10 x Auto AK47's from Dr Chronic. Could have some males in there and I do intend to breed at some point.



ya buying continuously from a seed bank sketches me out



i heard its better just to keep them under a HPS and dont even use a MH bulb


----------



## Yamato (Aug 5, 2009)

these the ones you got?
http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=Lowlife Auto Ak47


----------



## Reiss (Aug 5, 2009)

Yamato said:


> ya buying continuously from a seed bank sketches me out
> 
> i heard its better just to keep them under a HPS and dont even use a MH bulb


Beats buying from dealers! I agree, wouldn't bother with a MH for autos



Yamato said:


> these the ones you got?
> http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=Lowlife Auto Ak47


Yes, the exact ones.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 5, 2009)

Reiss said:


> Beats buying from dealers! I agree, wouldn't bother with a MH for autos
> 
> 
> Yes, the exact ones.



did u find out your dry weight for each plant yet?


----------



## potpimp (Aug 5, 2009)

Reiss said:


> Thanks potpimp,
> The smoke is great too. I would love to see your grow, especially with a 400w HPS vs LED, that would be very interesting. From what I've seen, nothing quite beats HPS as yet.
> Post a link to your journal when you get it going.
> Peace


Roger that Reiss. Nothing beats LED's for vegging but for flowering nothing beats HPS. I will def be posting pix when I get them going. I hope to be getting my seeds next week.


----------



## Reiss (Aug 5, 2009)

Yamato said:


> did u find out your dry weight for each plant yet?


No, never got new scales. As I've started tucking into my buds and giving a bit away, never will know.

Not really that bothered about getting scales, if I ever get busted for growing, at least there will be no signs of dealing anywhere.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 5, 2009)

Reiss said:


> No, never got new scales. As I've started tucking into my buds and giving a bit away, never will know.
> 
> Not really that bothered about getting scales, if I ever get busted for growing, at least there will be no signs of dealing anywhere.


smart man.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 5, 2009)

i know your not a expert or anything but your more experienced than i am lol


what do you think of NYCxLowryder2 strain?


----------



## Reiss (Aug 5, 2009)

Yamato said:


> i know your not a expert or anything but your more experienced than i am lol
> 
> 
> what do you think of NYCxLowryder2 strain?


Only ever tried Lowryder2 & AK47's (in the auto variety anyway)

Cloning a friends white widow soon, so will be trying some of that next


----------



## Yamato (Aug 7, 2009)

god, im so excited to see your next grow


----------



## $thaghettogreenthumb$ (Aug 8, 2009)

def. one of the dopest little grows iv seen on here so far, good job brotha


----------



## coco123 (Aug 9, 2009)

they look nice there m8. ive got a question to ask how big did the ak47 get and are they easy to grow. ive ordered some myself but they haven't come yet still waiting got mine from 1stopseedshop.co.uk ill let you no how mine go when i get them


----------



## Reiss (Aug 9, 2009)

coco123 said:


> they look nice there m8. ive got a question to ask how big did the ak47 get and are they easy to grow. ive ordered some myself but they haven't come yet still waiting got mine from 1stopseedshop.co.uk ill let you no how mine go when i get them


The tallest one grew a little over 2ft, as you can see, they were really bushy, I would even try a little LST next time to get more out of them, have 6 seeds left.

I'd say they are fairly easy to grow with the right nutrients, this was a completely organic grow and they were quite hungry plants.
Adding molasses and biobizz topmax really helped to fatten the buds up.

Would love to check out your auto ak47 grow, keep me posted.
Good luck


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 10, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant grow here! I have combed through the auto threads and needed to say INCREDIBLE JOB!!

Most people fail to understand the true potential-yields of the auto strains and I will surely be posting the link to this grow when I see them doubting. 

This is honestly the biggest SOIL takedown I have seen off of autos in all of the forums online. 

Very, very well done sir. I toke to you!

-Butters


----------



## Reiss (Aug 11, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> Absolutely brilliant grow here! I have combed through the auto threads and needed to say INCREDIBLE JOB!!
> 
> Most people fail to understand the true potential-yields of the auto strains and I will surely be posting the link to this grow when I see them doubting.
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks Butters, I was pretty surprised myself.
Me & my buddies are enjoying the fruits of my labour!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 19, 2009)

Good job Reiss. Awesome grow. I just planted an Easyryder (AK47 x Lowryder2) a few days ago. I'm growing outside, but I got a lot of good info from your journal. Cheers.


----------



## Reiss (Aug 20, 2009)

pabloesqobar said:


> Good job Reiss. Awesome grow. I just planted an Easyryder (AK47 x Lowryder2) a few days ago. I'm growing outside, but I got a lot of good info from your journal. Cheers.


Thanks, glad I could help 

good luck with your grow.


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Very good Reiss with your lowrider grow(s). I have 2 medium sized lowrider plants growing in a hydro solution using foxfarms nutes. They are almost 3 weeks old and both plants are growing together into 1 plant. Should i try to keep the plants seperated or is it cool to let them grow side by side. The nodes are awesomely only 1 cm - 1/2 in apart from one another. This will be my second sucessfull grow but so far they are looking awesome. Im hoping to learn alot of info on your journal so that i can apply it towards what Im doing. maybe next time Ill go with dirt instead of H20.

I have a few questions for anybody out there (if you guys/girls dont mind).

Peace 

1) How long did they grow till harvest
2) Biggest, smallest, and average yield per plant
3) Have you grown lowriders in hydro?


----------



## Reiss (Aug 21, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Very good Reiss with your lowrider grow(s). I have 2 medium sized lowrider plants growing in a hydro solution using foxfarms nutes. They are almost 3 weeks old and both plants are growing together into 1 plant. Should i try to keep the plants seperated or is it cool to let them grow side by side. The nodes are awesomely only 1 cm - 1/2 in apart from one another. This will be my second sucessfull grow but so far they are looking awesome. Im hoping to learn alot of info on your journal so that i can apply it towards what Im doing. maybe next time Ill go with dirt instead of H20.
> 
> I have a few questions for anybody out there (if you guys/girls dont mind).
> 
> ...


They look very healthy, not sure about hydro, but I don't think its ever a good idea to have 2 plants side by side, as they grow, their roots will be competing for space. When I chopped my 2 auto AK's and had a look at the root mass I was amazed! all in 8ltr pots full of roots.
I would say seperate then for sure, give 'em some space. 

My whole grow took a little over 8 weeks. Never tried hydro, always organic soil.

Im never going to grow lowryders again after growing these auto AK47's - massive difference in yield for the same grow time and I prefer the smoke.
I never weighed them seperately so not sure of exact figures. Just look at the harvest pics and have a guess.

good luck, but looking great so far, get them seperated though.


----------



## Bluemax (Aug 26, 2009)

Easy ryder is not ak47xlr2,its auto ak x lowryder 2 

man,those plants looked fucking awesome dude,all my 5 ak autos were stolen from my garden about a week away from harvest(im gutted obvious,best weed ive ever seen or smelt),but they where no where near like that,yours look killer,nice job


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 26, 2009)

What are you going to work on next?


----------



## Reiss (Aug 27, 2009)

Bluemax said:


> Easy ryder is not ak47xlr2,its auto ak x lowryder 2
> 
> man,those plants looked fucking awesome dude,all my 5 ak autos were stolen from my garden about a week away from harvest(im gutted obvious,best weed ive ever seen or smelt),but they where no where near like that,yours look killer,nice job


Thanks for the compliment, sorry to hear your babies got stolen, that seriously sucks.



greenearth5 said:


> What are you going to work on next?


I was going to take a clone from my buddies outdoor white widow grow, but I think this harvest is going to last me about 1 year. So, taking some time off from growing. Still got 6 auto AK47 seeds left, so when I get low on weed, will probably just plant some more AK's.


----------



## Bluemax (Aug 27, 2009)

yeh those ak's seriously rock,im doing auto ak and easy ryder this time,away from prying eyes


----------



## Bluemax (Aug 28, 2009)

oh and by the way Reiss,the ones i had outside filled the 11 ltr pots buddy,the more you give em the bigger you get!i had 1 in an 11ltr and it was by far the biggest,others in 8s or so,but man,the whole 11ltr was totally full of roots(found out after they got stolen,thought i might as well look)


----------



## potpimp (Aug 28, 2009)

Reiss, how long do you wait after you harvest your seeds before you plant them? I got my beans from dutchbreed, some mini-thunderfuck and lowberry but I'm going to do a seed run my first batch so I don't have to keep buying seeds.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 28, 2009)

Bluemax said:


> Easy ryder is not ak47xlr2,its auto ak x lowryder 2


Heh, getting technical.

By the way, Easy ryder is not auto ak x lowryder 2. It's auto ak47 x lowryder 2.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Sep 30, 2009)

hey reiss i jus saw on attitude they do sell feminized auto akxlowryder. i think i will go with ten of those an i was goin to use fox farm soil but i may try bio now. only difference is im growin 5 fems per grow tent at two different spots with 600 watts. wut do u think is good enough nutes strength. did u give lite nutes? from start to finish. im trying to go for similar results as u


----------



## Reiss (Oct 1, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> hey reiss i jus saw on attitude they do sell feminized auto akxlowryder. i think i will go with ten of those an i was goin to use fox farm soil but i may try bio now. only difference is im growin 5 fems per grow tent at two different spots with 600 watts. wut do u think is good enough nutes strength. did u give lite nutes? from start to finish. im trying to go for similar results as u


replied to your message
good luck


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks reiss. i ordered my seeds yesterday. im going with ten feminized auto akxryder. im doin 5 at two different locations both sets under 600 watts. ive heard that the plants thrive off of nutrients found in fish. its mostly used outside due to smell but i plan on diluting it somewut just to see if it boost growth in my autos. ill get a journal up soon as i plant. thanks bro


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah bro. jus got back from the hydro shop. i already got the 4x4x7 from cali for like 129 a tent. i have two tents goin at two different spots. one tent at my spot an da otha at my ladies. i also have 2 brand new 600 watters from htgsupply cool tubes. i am growing 5 fem aks in each tent. i am also planting one dieasel ryder and one blueryder in each tent along with the fems. after talkin to u i may up it to 7 plants per tent. i want to get maximum light to those 7 plants as possible. man i had a field day at brew and grow here in chicago. there sight is altgarden.com. i picked up 4 bags all mix biobizz soil and two bags ocean forest. the nutes i got is biobizz bloom, biobizz topmax, and biobizz fish mix. never tried fish mix before but i here the plant loves it. the only thing im missing now is 2 six inch inline fans that im picking up this coming friday. damn fans are 215 a piece at the hydro shop but i need um for my cool tubes. im startin the seeds after germination in rapid rooter plugs. im really hopin for at least 1 1/2 ounces per plant period which should give me close to a pound harvest every two months. at400 to 500 an oz here and thats a deal, i can make an extra 40 grand a year under da table ya know. oh yeah, im usin 3 gallon grow bags as well. any input would be nice. im open to all help.


----------



## Reiss (Oct 4, 2009)

best thing to do kushy is start a step by step journal with plenty of pics. people can help you along the way.
I've personally have never sold a single gram of weed, but my smoking friends are always happy when the go home with a fat bud of my home grown


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 4, 2009)

yup, my aks are fems and i have two packs of 5 from lowlife via da tube. i also have 1 pack of ten blueryder an 1 pack of ten diesel ryder. how many autos can i get under600watts witout compromising density and yield much. i was initially goin with 6 plants per tent under 600 hondo. i will pick up some root stim this week wen i go to pick up my two inlines. ill start the journal as soon as i get my two inlines this week. only things im missin to get started really. and yeah it shud be a cool journal with pics cuz im doin to tent grows at the same time just at two different spots. each tent with the same variables as the next setup. i did buy two bags of ffof to see how well it works compared to biobizz all mix. but yea bro how many autos do u think i should grow under 600 watts per tent?


----------



## Reiss (Oct 5, 2009)

whats your floor space? I'm no expert, but to give you an idea, the plants in this journal were grown in an area a little under 3ft x 2ft. 
As you can see, I really couldn't fit any more than 3 auto's in it. If I grow a non auto, I only grow 1.
hope that helps.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 5, 2009)

Assuming your tent is for both veg and flower ill state the following. I bought some lowrider seeds and got a free dinafem blue widow and dinafem blue hash. These are probably the same from the same descrete place of acquiring. On my first lowrider it got 3 ft tall and 3 ft wide in a dwc system with nutrients puming thru its veins like Arnold Schwazenerer on a unlimited supply of steroids. That was my last grow. One my current grow I have 6 lowriders in spereate 1/2 gallon pots. 

I would not want to grow any lowriders with any other seeds (momentarily) unless it would be a short bonsi mother plant. because, if the freebies grew biggger then the others then they could easily out power them for the light (unless you do some trimming or training).

To answer your question... it depends on how big your going to grow them. My 1 enormous 3 ft tall giant lowrider took up the whole 400HPS light system. But my 6 small bushy smelly lowriders can fit under my light and i could probably get 12 lowriders of the same size under a 400MH light. 

It all depends my friend





kushykushkushy said:


> yup, my aks are fems and i have two packs of 5 from lowlife via da tube. i also have 1 pack of ten blueryder an 1 pack of ten diesel ryder. how many autos can i get under600watts witout compromising density and yield much. i was initially goin with 6 plants per tent under 600 hondo. i will pick up some root stim this week wen i go to pick up my two inlines. ill start the journal as soon as i get my two inlines this week. only things im missin to get started really. and yeah it shud be a cool journal with pics cuz im doin to tent grows at the same time just at two different spots. each tent with the same variables as the next setup. i did buy two bags of ffof to see how well it works compared to biobizz all mix. but yea bro how many autos do u think i should grow under 600 watts per tent?


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 5, 2009)

FFOF is freaking awesome!!! Its treating my lowriders like the king of queens!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 5, 2009)

the tent is 4x4x7 and i have ten fem auto aks. so since they are big yielders i will shoot for five in each tent? wut do u guys think about that. pics coming soon as i germ. im waitin on my inline fan to get here so i can crank up the cooltube. i thought i was gonna have to pay 215 a piece for the vortex ones at my local hydro shop but i found a dealer on ebay who has the 6inch for 130 so for the price of 1 at my local shop im getting two from ebay. i was a few days away from buyin 2 fans for 215 a pice wo/tax, im so glad i did some homework. green earth, i bought 2 bags of fox farm OF to see how well it does compared to the biobizz im usin. so yeah i dont want to cram um up so ill stay with that number


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Oct 10, 2009)

great grow man. this is what i wanna do three ak autos... i got a perfect closet, all i need is a hps!


----------



## gator8 (Oct 22, 2009)

Blue Moonshine1 said:


> great grow man. this is what i wanna do three ak autos... i got a perfect closet, all i need is a hps!


 Just germed 3 lowrider /ak47..Doin' a closet grow


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Nov 8, 2009)

this was amazing


----------



## Reiss (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks guys. the smoke is great too. Highly recommended.
Not mind blowingly powerful (thankfully) but perfect after a hard days work. Very smooth flavour and a potent smell after a couple of months curing.


----------



## Grassmeister (Nov 10, 2009)

Well done Reiss.

Very encouraging.

Peace.


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 2, 2009)

have you had the regular ak 47 if so how is that compared to the auto version? I hear the autos is a step down but not to bad of a product to be looked down upon.


----------



## Reiss (Dec 3, 2009)

smartguy345 said:


> have you had the regular ak 47 if so how is that compared to the auto version? I hear the autos is a step down but not to bad of a product to be looked down upon.


Have never tried AK47 (non auto) but yes, you are correct.
Auto strains are slightly less potent than there non auto counterparts from what I've read.
But if that is true of the AK47, then I think regular AK47 would put me on my arse as the auto AK is pretty strong IMO. Any of my friends who come around for a smoke always leave very stoned and amazed at the quality of my homegrown!
I wouldn't want to smoke really strong weed on a regular basis. I have a white widow on the go at the moment (journal in my sig) but this will not be something to smoke daily.

If you've never tried auto's, I'd highly recommend you give them a go. For me, they are the best strain. The grow in this journal will last me easily over a year depending on how much I give away. Not bad for 9 weeks work and certainly better than anything I've bought locally.


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 3, 2009)

thats good to hear.. how smelly is that stuff onced dried and cured? I ask this because right now the smell is very limited to grow op. I have ona bucket i use to help for smell. I am curious as to how strong it smells once harvested.

I had regular Ak47 when i was in NY, stuff was my fav, and still is... its one of the best strains I have and I love the sativa high of it... Its up there with the og kush in my book.


----------



## Reiss (Dec 3, 2009)

smartguy345 said:


> thats good to hear.. how smelly is that stuff onced dried and cured? I ask this because right now the smell is very limited to grow op. I have ona bucket i use to help for smell. I am curious as to how strong it smells once harvested.
> 
> I had regular Ak47 when i was in NY, stuff was my fav, and still is... its one of the best strains I have and I love the sativa high of it... Its up there with the og kush in my book.


Would love to try some!
When the auto ak was flowering, my whole flat stunk! A nice skunky smell but a suspicious one nontheless.

I've had it curing now for a few months (buds now live in their curing jars)
The smell is still a nice, sweet potent skunky one and even better when I grind a bud up.


----------



## Johns3yy (Dec 3, 2009)

Can't you keep stubbing that strain down to amount its maybe a foot or a foot an a half high, growing it in a cupboard is wat i have in mind


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 3, 2009)

yes you can you can limit the size by using a small container and doing some low stress training. LST really goes along way to increase yield when working with small spaces. A 2 gallon or 1 gallon may be ideal for what you are looking for.


----------



## Johns3yy (Dec 3, 2009)

cheers. planning on using a pc case for a stealth grow i got that idea from another person, using an 60 watt/ kinda like a reptile u.v bulb as the light supply will that do?


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey pm me with your question, try not to hijack this thread, as it is a grow journal.


----------



## tical916 (Dec 15, 2009)

smartguy345 said:


> Hey pm me with your question, try not to hijack this thread, as it is a grow journal.


Amazing, isn't the norm for autos around 1oz..

This is biggest yield I`ve seen for 3 autos. I just started an auto grow under a 400w hps. In soil using Adv. Nuts. Hopefully I can replicate your grow. 

I got a question for you. Did you ever end up using an DIY activated carbon filter? I need to be a lil more key on the smell. Also is that just 1 inline fan pulling all the air through that ducting? Homemade cool tube?


----------



## toshola (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice looking grow dude. Can you tell me how you use the Molasses? If i'm going to mix it in with H2o roughly how much can I use per gallon of water?

Also, I have a lot of preflowers but am not 100% on reading them. Is there any simple way to determine sex with initial preflowers or do I just have to wait until they go to 12/12 lighting?

Thanks.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 15, 2009)

deffinatly an EPIC auto grow man, some sick budz outta them bitches. rep + 
keep it green


----------



## Reiss (Dec 16, 2009)

tical916 said:


> Amazing, isn't the norm for autos around 1oz..
> 
> This is biggest yield I`ve seen for 3 autos. I just started an auto grow under a 400w hps. In soil using Adv. Nuts. Hopefully I can replicate your grow.
> 
> I got a question for you. Did you ever end up using an DIY activated carbon filter? I need to be a lil more key on the smell. Also is that just 1 inline fan pulling all the air through that ducting? Homemade cool tube?


Never got around to making a filter, though I'm going to need to on my current WW grow. Yes, just 1 inline fan. The cool tube came with the light (ebay - £45)



toshola said:


> Nice looking grow dude. Can you tell me how you use the Molasses? If i'm going to mix it in with H2o roughly how much can I use per gallon of water?
> 
> Also, I have a lot of preflowers but am not 100% on reading them. Is there any simple way to determine sex with initial preflowers or do I just have to wait until they go to 12/12 lighting?
> 
> Thanks.


I mixed 1 teaspoon of molasses / litre of water, just mix it with a little hot water first.
If you have pre-flowers, you have a female, but if you can't tell, just got to wait. Auto's don't go on 12/12 - at least 18/6 start to finish.



hardroc said:


> deffinatly an EPIC auto grow man, some sick budz outta them bitches. rep +
> keep it green


Thanks!


----------



## daleh717 (Dec 27, 2009)

great job!convinced me to try ak47 auto lowrider plants for next grow,+rep for a nice job with the grow journal


----------



## jayc3k (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Reiss, firstly big rep on this grow- I'm planning an easy ryder grow an would be happy with half the yield of yours! 

Couple of questions- 1) How big is your grow space? I only have a space of 50cm by 105cm an am hoping for 3 plants in there under 250w hps in 2-3 gallon pots..

2) you mention you used bio bizz organic nutes, is this just bio grow and bloom, or does it include topmax and bioheaven?

Cheers bro


----------



## Reiss (Jan 9, 2010)

jayc3k said:


> Hey Reiss, firstly big rep on this grow- I'm planning an easy ryder grow an would be happy with half the yield of yours!
> 
> Couple of questions- 1) How big is your grow space? I only have a space of 50cm by 105cm an am hoping for 3 plants in there under 250w hps in 2-3 gallon pots..
> 
> ...


Thanks, 
Grow space is about 3.5ft wide x 2.5ft deep x 5ft tall.
I posted a feeding schedule in my other grow journal here
I used Bio grow, bloom & top max (every watering) + molasses (once / week)


----------



## stasis (Jan 10, 2010)

Reiss said:


> Day 60:
> .....before, what do you think (circled in red) -


*ever work out what that was reiss???*


----------



## Reiss (Jan 11, 2010)

stasis said:


> *ever work out what that was reiss???*


Never saw it again after harvest, so no.


----------



## rabidcow (Feb 14, 2010)

if you look at it like a 3d poster, kinda looks like the devil.
read the whole grow and i am waitin on the beans for the auto aks.. gonna try to make seeds 1st grow but we have the same light i am gonna try and run these SOG lollipop in hydro ebb and flow. not sure exactly what i will feed em long term but 1st go around they getting ff tb. weak and we will see if i can tune it in to anything close to where you hit em. hell if they work well under 400 watts, i wonder what a 1k watt could do. i will start a journal for this grow i guess i might as well get a lil more serious. just grew some widow but it wasnt as well thought out as i had thought i thought i did , lol. anyways after reading this whole journal and a few others during my grow i saw a bunch of holes in my grow. holes may not of been there had i started a journal for my last grow probobly...

anyways, nice grow thanks for the info. grow on.
after i reread thisi remembered why i didnt do a journal last go around. i smoke weed that sometimes gets me so high that paronoia starts to creep in. the stealthcow comes to life and starts making some calls. stealth cow seems to believe maybe keeping notes on an online forum isnt maybe the safest thing to do. man that paranoia is a motha......


----------



## marcoss (Feb 14, 2010)

Reiss said:


> The tallest one grew a little over 2ft, as you can see, they were really bushy, I would even try a little LST next time to get more out of them, have 6 seeds left.
> 
> I'd say they are fairly easy to grow with the right nutrients, this was a completely organic grow and they were quite hungry plants.
> Adding molasses and biobizz topmax really helped to fatten the buds up.
> ...


Love your grow man. Im always going through it and looking at your pictures. hopefully my Auto Ak 47's will yield as much as yours did

*Heres my Auto Ak 47 grow if you want to take a look at it
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/293509-automatic-ak47-using-400-w.html*


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 19, 2010)

So its agreed that you should start directly on HPS? I want to kno cause im 2 weeks in and my ladies are showing sex, should I switch the MH for the HPS now??? check my sig for my current grow of auto AK47


----------



## Reiss (Feb 20, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> So its agreed that you should start directly on HPS? I want to kno cause im 2 weeks in and my ladies are showing sex, should I switch the MH for the HPS now??? check my sig for my current grow of auto AK47


If they're showing sex - switch to HPS.
Will check out your grow - good luck.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome thank you!


----------



## B DUB (Feb 25, 2010)

Reiss said:


> I used plenty of nutrients! Biobizz Veg & bloom + topmax.
> 
> I weighed the whole harvest at my freinds house, didn't have time to weigh them seperately, so not sure of the individual weights, take a look at the harvest pic, after drying it all weighed 304grams.
> 
> ...


All I can find online is th LR2 cross with AK47 and from what I've been reading I just want the AK47 right? ANy ideas a place that will ship them to the US?


----------



## Reiss (Feb 26, 2010)

B DUB said:


> All I can find online is th LR2 cross with AK47 and from what I've been reading I just want the AK47 right? ANy ideas a place that will ship them to the US?


These were lowryder2 x ak47 and 1 lowryder2 (not crossed with anything!). If you just ordered AK47 you would not get an autoflowering plant.


----------



## stasis (Feb 26, 2010)

I think its funny how people keep asking what they are, when you clearly described what they are + where to get them from about ten times previously in the thread 

Also just how tight were the roots ? Do you recon a 7 / 7.5 litre pot would cause problems ? Do you recon a 10 litre pot would net any gains ?

Something that worries me Reiss is that lowlife specify " expected yield : 20  40g per plant "


----------



## Foxdecoy (Feb 27, 2010)

Asolutley beautiful grow chap im doing the same grow with the same light except I have the auto ak the dieselryder and I got 5 free auto blue himalaya im gonna give a whirl I only have one question to you what was the lighting regimen you used from begining to end I would love the results you got again props to you for these beautiful nugs.


----------



## Reiss (Feb 27, 2010)

Foxdecoy said:


> Asolutley beautiful grow chap im doing the same grow with the same light except I have the auto ak the dieselryder and I got 5 free auto blue himalaya im gonna give a whirl I only have one question to you what was the lighting regimen you used from begining to end I would love the results you got again props to you for these beautiful nugs.


Thanks. The lights we're on 20/4 strart to finish.good luck


----------



## 420forme (Mar 9, 2010)

Reiss said:


> Thanks. The lights we're on 20/4 strart to finish.good luck


Hey man, awsome grow. I'm looking at the same type set up, with a 400hps. 
Just wondering what the approx. size of your grow space is, and how many auto plants would you put in there max? 
My space is only 32x32x48, but its vented very well. Think I could put 6-9 in there?


----------



## queentree (Mar 9, 2010)

sick man...............and im really likeing the pictures i like the ak strand you were working with it almost seems no a days people have forgoton the ak 47 im currently using an ak 47 -blue strand its in its second week of flowering now your look great man you should have made some cuts from them before flowering 
heres a look at my ak 47 blue


----------



## Thebear (Mar 22, 2010)

I didn't know one could get such a good yeld with autoflowering strains !! Congratulation !!


----------



## RAC (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks good. what light cycle are you on


----------



## B DUB (Mar 23, 2010)

RAC said:


> Looks good. what light cycle are you on


Subb'd are you talking about the Auto AK? If so he just said up there that he had it on 20/4.


----------



## Reiss (Mar 24, 2010)

B DUB said:


> Subb'd are you talking about the Auto AK? If so he just said up there that he had it on 20/4.


Hence my lack of reply! 
Every answer to every question is right here in the journal.


----------



## just uh norml guy (Apr 9, 2010)

This thread has answered many questions about auto's, Thanks Reiss
I'm not sure if anyone is still listening but i just ordered 12 Pakistan Ryder (World of Seeds), 5 Il Diavolo (Delicious seeds) all of them feminized from the attitude. 
I'm planning on doing them indoor with 2-1000watt lamps 1-Eyehortilux blue mh (I just got but havent really used yet, it's supposed to be the bomb) and 1-hps. I want to use Cocogro either the 6" or 8" cubes.

I also intend to keep a journal on thier growth or start a thread or something, since I haven't even been able to find many pics of these two strains.


----------



## Bigby (May 6, 2010)

Great grow journal. Very useful. Hope you enjoyed your crop, looked very tasty.


----------



## ilovatoke (May 20, 2010)

Fantastic work there mate youve really helped me a lot with all your wonderful info. im adding to your rep now


----------



## vapors (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome thread Reiss, thanks for the info, just starting out some auto AK x Hindu Kush, currently in day 12, wish me luck!


Reiss said:


> Thanks. The lights we're on 20/4 strart to finish.good luck


----------



## SilverDub (Aug 1, 2010)

Got my Lowryder fem seeds from BCBD the other day. got my grow room all ready. have to get some growing medium. think I am going to try the FF Ocean Forest blend. just finished a White Widow grow. She came out nice but had a shitload of seeds, prob cause I got seeds from a cheap source. the smoke is very nice and all my mates love it. I have read the whole journal and cant wait to start. Just have to get my electrician over to run some wire after the inspector comes to look a the new furnace. I'll PM you if I have any questions but I think you have answered them all.


----------



## Lido1873 (Aug 7, 2010)

Looking for a little advice, I'm considering growing this strain but I'm slightly concerned about the odor, I'm looking for grow around 10-15 plants. Is the odor of this plant very potent, I imagine growing 15 of these plants the odor would be quite overwheling. How could I keep the odor to an absolute minimum? I intend on buying a carbon filtered extractor fan but I doubt this would be enough to keep my house from being extremely smelly.


----------



## B DUB (Aug 20, 2010)

I got my new grow started. Going big check it out gonna be alot of of fun. 12 Autoflowering plants under a 1000 watt bulb. Setup for a huge harvest in 10 weeks. These G-O-M Critical Mass plants are supposed to be 90-100 grams per plant in 10 weeks. Whew we will see if they do that.


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/359752-thrilla-manilla-1000-watt-12-a.html


----------



## StoneFro (Dec 8, 2010)

loool at your quote, from boondocks


----------



## DankBudds (Dec 23, 2010)

subed to read through, awsome journal 10 stars


----------



## cuig06 (Jan 28, 2011)

Reiss said:


> I used plenty of nutrients! Biobizz Veg & bloom + topmax.
> 
> I weighed the whole harvest at my freinds house, didn't have time to weigh them seperately, so not sure of the individual weights, take a look at the harvest pic, after drying it all weighed 304grams.
> 
> ...


Hey man great grow. I have just planted AK's a couple of days ago and I'm expecting a sprout any day now. I have Bio grow, Bio Bloom and Topmax. Can you tell me when and how to use the nutes. First time grow. Cheers dude


----------



## aube87 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi man,
I have been looking at your journal and i would just like to say well done, looks like some serious bud. I have just started my first attempt at growing auto ak47 and i am using Bio Bizz All mix with bio grow. When should i start using bio bloom and should i mix both together and if so how much should i add per litre of water. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

